# Help with form



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been hunting with this bow successfully for a few years now but I want to try 3-d with some buddies. I am not consistent with a 3 arrow group. Draw length is 28 and I have been measured at 27.5". Mathews switchback set at 62 lbs. Shot is slightly down hill. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

You might try this as a first correction. Look at your bow arm and the angle it makes with your spine. I know you said that it was a "downhill" shot but keep the bow arm 90* to your spine THEN move your spine to align the sights to where you want them while maintaining the 90* angle. Just lowering your bow arm reduces your bow side stability, and can cause a weaker and less controlled shot.

Arne


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

Does the draw look too long? I'm debating on whether to shorten it.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I, for one can't tell yet. The reason is, with the lowered bow arm, your draw length geometry changes and CAN likely move your release hand back on your face. The hand does look a little far back but again, I'd like to see another picture with your bow arm "fixed." Trying to adjust draw length needs to be done with your form better first and why I suggested that the bow arm was the first step.

Others may think differently, this is just how I would start.

Arne


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

I will give it a try. I'll post another pic in a little while. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The bow's draw length looks good, but your release is long. It looks like you can barely touch the trigger with your index finger. You should be able to hook your finger with the trigger in the second joint of your release hand. 

This will probably help you get your draw side elbow up & in line with the arrow.

Allen


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

Trying to straighten my bow arm.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Red, Now, you are leaning back a little. First picture on the left is better (closer to 90*) but now you have the lean back. Your index finger knuckle is in better position (below your ear lobe). In the right hand picture, your bow arm has dropped down again and see how far back your sting hand is now?? The quartering rear shot for the pictures might be making me see something that is not there. Try to get pictures where the camera is square in front of you. I'm not talking about a straighter bow arm just that it needs to be 90* to your spine!

Try drawing on the horizon THEN while maintaining the "square bow arm to spine" lean over from the waist to lower your sights to the target.

I agree, too, with aread about the length of your release too!! The trigger should fit COMFORTABLY in the crease of the SECOND joint of your index finger, NOT clear out on the tip of your finger!

Arne


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

I tried anchoring with my eyes closed and it appears my peep needs to be moved up about a quarter inch. I'm having some decent groups by starting horizontal then moving down to target. Thanks so much for the help.


----------

